# PFC100 - Software-Download/Update über SD Karte oder Option "Software-Upload"?



## KingHelmer (9 März 2018)

*PFC100 - Software-Download/Update über SD Karte oder Option "Software-Upload"?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier einen PFC100 welcher auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt wurde.
Über ein zuvor erstelltes Image möchte ich nun alle Geräteeinstellungen und falls möglich auch direkt das Programm auf den Controller übertragen.

Das Ganze allerdings nur über das WBM, von einem Computer ohne e!cockpit.

Meine Frage ist: Ist es möglich, außer der Geräteeinstellungen, auch die Software über die SD Karte auf den Controller zu übertragen?
Eventuell kann hierfür die Option "Software-Upload" verwendet werden -> Das hat allerdings nicht funktioniert.

Für jede Art von Hilfe bin ich dankbar 

Flo


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (9 März 2018)

Hallo Flo,

für deinen Fall wäre sicher die Backup&Restore Funktion etwas für dich.
Hier ist auch das Programm enthalten.
Du würdest also Lokal ein fertiges Gerät einrichten, ein Backup Image auf eine SD Karte ziehen und kannst die Karte, oder das Image dann weiter auf einem anderen Gerät verwenden.


----------



## KingHelmer (19 März 2018)

Funktioniert Optimal, Vielen Dank.
Hatte die Funktion komplett übersehen, da sie Firmware Backup heißt.


----------

